# Lanier Duck Hunting Quesion



## bjgrant1967 (Nov 6, 2008)

The regulations state you can hunt anywhere as long as you are 1000 feet away from docks, houses, or structures. My question is if I'm in a boat and don't touch the shore line can i basically hunt next to any bank as long as it's the required 1000 feet. 
-Reason for asking is the land that i hunted off last year got sold but i can get to it from my duck boat. I won't touch land but will be about 10-15 ft off of the land


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 6, 2008)

just make sure your 1000ft away from everything


----------



## clent586 (Nov 6, 2008)

In your post you stated anywhere except for the 1000' thing. You can't hunt south of Lake Lanier Islands either, just FYI. Clent


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 6, 2008)

clent586 said:


> You can't hunt south of Lake Lanier Islands either, just FYI. Clent



wheres it say that? is shoal creek campground not south of the islands?


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 6, 2008)

If you're 1000 feet away, you should be ok.  Call the DNR, they're usually glad to help you out.

BTW, you also have to be 1000 feet from any open recreation area, so make sure that you consider that as well.

PM me the GPS coordinates and I'll check it out and give you a definite answer!


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 6, 2008)

any answer to no huntin south of islands????


----------



## clent586 (Nov 6, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> wheres it say that? is shoal creek campground not south of the islands?



Let me be more specific. 

It says that for the early season:
*3.      Goose and teal hunting is allowed on Lake Lanier with the following exceptions: 1) No hunting allowed within 1000 feet of any dock, house, structure, bridge, road, boatramp, marina, or open recreation area; and 2) No hunting in Bald Ridge Creek, Shoal Creek and any areas south of Lake Lanier Islands. * 

However, when I called the Corp office they said that it would apply to late season as well?? In the late season regs it says nothing about being able to hunt Shoal Creek like it has in the past?? I just about give up when talking to people who enforce rules for hunting. If I where you, call and make your own decision, hopefully they will say that you can. Here is the whole regs below from the Corp site:

2008 Early Teal/Goose Season Hunting Rules for Lake Lanier 

1.      All state and federal waterfowl regulations apply on Lake Lanier (see Late Season Migratory Bird Regulations (LSMBR).  The 2008 early Canada goose season for Lake Lanier is September 6 - 28, 2008.  The 2008 early Teal season is September 20 - 28, 2008. Hunting hours are from 30 minutes before sunrise to 10:00 AM daily during September.  The bag limit is 5 geese per day (10 in possession). The bag limit for teal is 4 per day (8 in possession).   

2.      Hunters 16 years or older must possess a valid Federal Migratory Bird Hunting stamp (federal duck stamp), a Georgia waterfowl license, a Georgia hunting license and a Georgia Migratory Bird Harvest Information Program (HIP) license.  

3.      Goose and teal hunting is allowed on Lake Lanier with the following exceptions: 1) No hunting allowed within 1000 feet of any dock, house, structure, bridge, road, boatramp, marina, or open recreation area; and *2) No hunting in Bald Ridge Creek, Shoal Creek and any areas south of Lake Lanier Islands. *

4.      Goose and teal hunting is allowed during state seasons in the following closed campgrounds after September 7th:  Duckett Mill and Bolding Mill. 

5.      Goose and teal hunting is allowed in the closed portion of the following Day Use Recreation Areas:  Six Mile, Athens Park and Lumpkin County Park.  

6.      Firearms must be unloaded and cased when transported in a boat or through an open recreation area or open boat ramp. 

7.      Temporary hunting blinds may be constructed, but must be removed completely at the end of each day.  No vegetation may be cut or removed on Corps of Engineers property for any reason. 

8.      The procedures outlined above are necessary for safety and to reduce conflicts with other lake users.  Failure to comply with these regulations will constitute hunting without permission and will result in a citation by a state or federal ranger. Contact the Georgia Wildlife Resources Division at 770/535-5700 or the US Army Corps of Engineers at 770/945-9531 for more information.







2008-2009 Late Season Waterfowl Hunting Rules for Lake Lanier 

1.      All state and federal waterfowl regulations apply on Lake Lanier (see Late Season Migratory Bird Regulations (LSMBR).  The 2008 -2009 Late Season for Waterfowl (Canada Goose and Duck) is November 22 - 30, 2008 and December 6, 2008 -January 25, 2009.   Hunting hours are from 30 minutes before sunrise to sunset each day.  The bag limit is 5 geese per day (10 in possession). The bag limit for ducks is 6 per day (12 in possession).  See the LSMBR for limits on specific species.   

2.      Hunters 16 years or older must possess a valid Federal Migratory Bird Hunting stamp (federal duck stamp), a Georgia waterfowl license, a Georgia hunting license and a Georgia Migratory Bird Harvest Information Program (HIP) license.  

3.      Youth Waterfowl Hunting Days are November 15 - 16, 2008.  Only youths 15 years of age or less may hunt Canada geese and ducks on Lake Lanier on these days.  An adult at least 18 years of age must accompany the youth into the field but may not hunt.  

4.      Goose and duck hunting is allowed on Lake Lanier; however, no hunting is allowed within 1000 feet of any dock, house, structure, bridge, road, boatramp, marina, or open recreation area. 

5.      Waterfowl hunting is allowed in the following closed campgrounds:  Bolding Mill, Old Federal, Bald Ridge and Duckett Mill.  

6.      Waterfowl hunting is allowed in the closed portion of the following Day Use Recreation Areas:  Keith’s Bridge, Long Hollow, Six Mile, Athens Park and Lumpkin County Park. 

7.      Waterfowl hunting is allowed at River Forks Park beginning January 1, 2009. 

8.      Firearms must be unloaded and cased when transported in a boat or through an open recreation area or open boat ramp. 

9.      Temporary hunting blinds may be constructed, but must be removed completely at the end of each day.  No vegetation may be cut or removed on Corps of Engineers property for any reason. 

10. No other hunting is allowed at any time on Lake Lanier except by special permit.  The procedures outlined above are necessary for safety and to reduce conflicts with other lake users.  Failure to comply with these regulations will constitute hunting without permission and will result in a citation by a state or federal ranger.   Contact the Georgia Wildlife Resources Division at 770/535-5700 or the US Army Corps of Engineers at 770/945-9531 for more information.


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 6, 2008)

I think that reg is in place for the "deconflicting of lake users" during early season.  In other words, folks on the south end don't want to see, hear or smell us until its cold and they are safe back indoors.


----------



## clent586 (Nov 6, 2008)

georgiaboy said:


> I think that reg is in place for the "deconflicting of lake users" during early season.  In other words, folks on the south end don't want to see, hear or smell us until its cold and they are safe back indoors.



I agree 100%. I am just quoting what the corp office told me when I called them? I will call back in a week or so and if I get the answer I like I will get the name and number of the person But it still does not say you can hunt Shoal Creek like it has in the past?? And none of those parks opened for hunting in the regs are south of the islands are they??


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't looked them up to be honest.  I hunt north of the Islands so I never really pay alot of attention to the open parks in that area.  I think there was one open near the Islands actually?  I saw that when looking through the parks for early season.

I prefer the north end of the lake but my old spots don't have any water right now!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 6, 2008)

georgiaboy said:


> .
> 
> I prefer the north end of the lake but my old spots don't have any water right now!!


 
Amen to that.  I'm in the same boat with you, so to speak!


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 6, 2008)

Come with us sometime, we have fun, kill alot of time and kill very few birds.   

A couple of places do look promising for at least the first few hunts though, even with little water.


----------



## bjgrant1967 (Nov 6, 2008)

the reason i ask is because shoal creek was here i hunted and the boat ramp is close-now that everyone knows where i go. 
-i called dnr and the lady could not give any answer to me
-i called the corps and they said the reason that shoal creek is not on the list this year is that it was sold to the beach and water park. 
Now if it is still a camp ground and i'm in a boat the is 1000' away from everything then i don't think there would be a problem-now you see my issue with it
- i never saw anything about the south thing but i hope its not for the whole season. i'll be up there on the 15 scouting around and hopefully will get more info next time i call the corps before season.
-if we can't hunt the south it will be a big bummer


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 6, 2008)

georgiaboy said:


> Come with us sometime, we have fun, kill alot of time and kill very few birds.
> 
> A couple of places do look promising for at least the first few hunts though, even with little water.


 
Let me know when!  Sounds like we may have crossed paths before on some hunts, because you are describing my typical Lanier experience!


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 6, 2008)

Will do!   We are probably hunting the same spots, ha ha.


----------



## devildog83 (Nov 12, 2008)

across the cove from duckett mill park this afternoon there was 5 or 6 dozen geese on the long point across from the ramp f.y.i.


----------



## clent586 (Nov 13, 2008)

devildog83 said:


> across the cove from duckett mill park this afternoon there was 5 or 6 dozen geese on the long point across from the ramp f.y.i.



And that is where they love to stay!


----------

